# Thick/Thin Long Coats



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

So I keep seeing on here... Bryco is finally getting a nice coat in, Daisy is almost a year and has a beautiful coat already... Dexter is coming up on a year and still has the skintiest coat. lol. He has beautiful ear/neck/tail fringe. But his body is still really really thin. It's long fur, don't get me wrong. But it's sooooo thin. He has a "bump" on his back, about at his shoulder blades, that is slightly thicker than the rest of him, but nothing like I've seen on other long coats!!

His daddy has a tremendously thick coat. Mama had a pretty thin coat. Is there a possibility that he is just going to have a thin coat like Mama? Either way, I wouldn't care.  I think the way he looks now is PRECIOUS, I call him my little lion (Not to mention the fact that hubby never wanted a long coat!) But if it filled out more in the next year or two, it would just make him a more handsome boy. 

Here's Daddy:









Here's Mama:









And Dexter (He will be 11 months old on Thursday!):


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe well, Dex looks like he has MORE fur than Bryco, but I understand your question. B's is still short but ... thick. Dexter's does look a bit thinner, but it looks like his dad had the double coat, and mom has the single coat. From the LOOKS of it, Dexter has a single coat too, but it doesn't mean it won't get nice, and long. He will just have a more "sleek" versus a pouf ball look, I think. I'm still learning all this coat business, its so confusing and annoying lol. But it really can take up to 3 years for their coats to come in. I hate waiting, though, I could scream.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha. Ya from looking at his pictures in Kitty's puppia thread, it looks sooooo thick!! And that's what initially what made me start wondering?! 
Thanks for the reply/opinion.  Kinda what I was thinking (HOPING!) lol.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i am starting to think about Dillon's coat too.
His dad was really fluffy, but his mum had the more sleek long coat with ear fringe and a fluffy tail.
He is still very young though,just over 5 months so there is time yet.
A lot of time it seems. haha!!

Of course like you i will be happy either way.

Anyway i think Dexter is a real handsome wee guy. x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I kind of prefer the silkier coats with good fringing. Right now I have this lil butterball with thick but stupidly rebellious fur, so...I guess we just have to wait a bit longer here. Poooo. I know you can brush them daily which will really help stimulate growth/thickness. One of the top pom breeders in the country swears by saving water from a snow and spraying it through the coat daily. We haven't had enough snow yet for me to try this...but I will only b'c it doesn't sound like there's much to lose, and talk about cheap


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I adore dexters mama omg she is my next chi steal her please

Dexter has more body coat than daisy, remember it takes up to 3 years for their coats to come in!! Boys have better coats than girls normally. His coat may thicken up I wouldn't worry!!

He is gorgeous so gorgeous I need more pics!!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Terri said:


> Yeah i am starting to think about Dillon's coat too.
> His dad was really fluffy, but his mum had the more sleek long coat with ear fringe and a fluffy tail.
> He is still very young though,just over 5 months so there is time yet.
> A lot of time it seems. haha!!
> ...


Thank you very much. 

Dillion's pictures always make me smile.  He's such a cutie, I love love his face shape--very elegant! (hope that's not too girly... if so, "Dillion, you're a butch fellow!") He sure looks like his coat is developing quickly from pictures. Faster than Dex anyway! haha. 



flippedstars said:


> I kind of prefer the silkier coats with good fringing. Right now I have this lil butterball with thick but stupidly rebellious fur, so...I guess we just have to wait a bit longer here. Poooo. I know you can brush them daily which will really help stimulate growth/thickness. One of the top pom breeders in the country swears by saving water from a snow and spraying it through the coat daily. We haven't had enough snow yet for me to try this...but I will only b'c it doesn't sound like there's much to lose, and talk about cheap


Interesting about the snow water!! I'm gonna put a couple jars out tonight and catch some! LOL. Let me know if you try it also. Would be cool to see if you notice a difference from that, as I know you have been combing the earth for something to make his coat grow. 
Also, for Bryco, do you prefer a brush with longer bristles that can really go deep? I have one for my shortcoats, but it's real short and dense and just kind of "glides" over their bodies. lol. 



Daisydoo said:


> I adore dexters mama omg she is my next chi steal her please
> 
> Dexter has more body coat than daisy, remember it takes up to 3 years for their coats to come in!! Boys have better coats than girls normally. His coat may thicken up I wouldn't worry!!
> 
> He is gorgeous so gorgeous I need more pics!!


I know, she is so stinkin' cute. And to see her with her puppies is just precious, she is SUCH a good mama. 

Daisy's coat looks pretty thick in pictures. Is it more like Bryco's (thick & short)? Or am I seeing what I want to see? lol. 3 years is such a long time, but it's kinda fun seeing what happens! Have you ever tried any supplements to make it grow faster or have you just "let it be"?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use a "slicker" brush, this one, by Lil Pals : Lil Pals Slicker Brush for Little Dogs - Cherrybrook Ours has little tiny rubber things on the end of each bristle though so he loves it and how it feels.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you! I know just where to buy one of those!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks Darcie.
LOL he is a bit girlie dont worry, he acts like a drama queen at the vets too. haha!
He does try to be all butch when he hears a noise in the building or someone knocks the door. hehe!!

Interesting about the snow water.
When we get snow, i will try that too. lol

I use a slicker brush on Dillon everyday, and then a softer one to puff up his ear fringe after. 
I have soft brushes for Darla and Daisy though.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope I thought about it but allege ones I found weren't for little dogs coz they had iodine in or something idk she shed a lot in the summer so lost her coat her fur is mega thick but the body is very short but I think it'll get there 3 years is a joke bugs me I'll e pissed if it comes in nice for winter then she chucks it all off on my sofa in summer will not be happy

His mum is lovely but looks so delicate

Dexter looks like heathers house guest she had


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Dexter looks like heathers house guest she had


OMG I was thinking the same thing! hehe Love Dexter...he is so handsome!

I think he has a pretty nice coat & I'm sure it will get a bit longer as he grows some more. Mari has a nice silky/flatter coat with fringing--I actually prefer that type as opposed to the really full coats. 

I'm with Sarah...I HATE when Mari looses her coat! Hers is definitely related to her cycle though so unfortunately we'll be looking at dealing with that again. Right now it's nice & growing in so I'll take advantage of that. LOL I think Mari had most of her coat length by a year...

Dexters parents are lovely btw.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Dexter is GORGEOUS! He has an amazing coat, just a handsome little guy all around. Love his parents too.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Terri said:


> Awww thanks Darcie.
> LOL he is a bit girlie dont worry, he acts like a drama queen at the vets too. haha!
> He does try to be all butch when he hears a noise in the building or someone knocks the door. hehe!!
> 
> ...


Haha, Dex is the same with his 'tough guy act'. But that's all it is, an act. 

Good to hear another recommendation on the brush!



Daisydoo said:


> Nope I thought about it but allege ones I found weren't for little dogs coz they had iodine in or something idk she shed a lot in the summer so lost her coat her fur is mega thick but the body is very short but I think it'll get there 3 years is a joke bugs me I'll e pissed if it comes in nice for winter then she chucks it all off on my sofa in summer will not be happy
> 
> His mum is lovely but looks so delicate
> 
> Dexter looks like heathers house guest she had


Oh, but if she sheds it in summer then she can fit into some cute little clothes!  LOL jk. But really, that's something I probably should have considered when picking out a long coat instead of "oooh, loookk, preeeeeetty!":tard: Oh well!



MChis said:


> OMG I was thinking the same thing! hehe Love Dexter...he is so handsome!
> 
> I think he has a pretty nice coat & I'm sure it will get a bit longer as he grows some more. Mari has a nice silky/flatter coat with fringing--I actually prefer that type as opposed to the really full coats.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! 
Maribelle is gorgeous, she just stands out. I've said before, she's one of my absolute favorite long coats!! 

I guess I get to see what that's like, too! I didn't get Dexter until after his adult coat started coming in, and never thought about him shedding any differently than my short coats! Duh... lol.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

foggy said:


> Dexter is GORGEOUS! He has an amazing coat, just a handsome little guy all around. Love his parents too.



Awww! What a sweet thing to hear! Thanks so much.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

well everything deals with genes of the parents. Dexter is very handsome and by 2 I bet it will be a really nice coat. I think he looks a lot like his dad, mom is beautiful but out of coat in that picture I bet she has a nicer coat in between heats. 
Ricky's coat came in around a yr but became beautiful at 2 yrs old. Cali has very thick coat but between trying to grow it and now a heat I think it may be awhile for it be nice length.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> well everything deals with genes of the parents. Dexter is very handsome and by 2 I bet it will be a really nice coat. I think he looks a lot like his dad, mom is beautiful but out of coat in that picture I bet she has a nicer coat in between heats.
> Ricky's coat came in around a yr but became beautiful at 2 yrs old. Cali has very thick coat but between trying to grow it and now a heat I think it may be awhile for it be nice length.


Thank you! 
I wondered when I saw her if she was just between coats. But by now I've seen tooooons of pictures of her. From 4wks-current actually! Hundreds. LOL. I love that little girl. Her coat seems to always be like that, too. It'll be fun to see if he takes after Daddy or Mama! 
I love that little Cali, her coloring is beautiful. And her expressions! Oh, just post us some pics already. lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my dexter has a thin coat too. he started out fluffy and then it became thin...with blad spots. poor baby!  look how cute ur daddy is!!! ^_^


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> my dexter has a thin coat too. he started out fluffy and then it became thin...with blad spots. poor baby!  look how cute ur daddy is!!! ^_^


Ya, I member those baby pics of your lil Dexie boy. SUCH a fluffer!!!! 
And now thin... and [email protected]?!?!?#@? Oh Dexter, you're still handsome as ever with your russian eyebrows. LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LovesMyPups said:


> Ya, I member those baby pics of your lil Dexie boy. SUCH a fluffer!!!!
> And now thin... and [email protected]?!?!?#@? Oh Dexter, you're still handsome as ever with your russian eyebrows. LOL


lol i should get him a mini russian hat! LMAO


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

She must have a bit better of a coat during the winter? I would think. 
Just put some pix of my Cali baby in my coming back post "Happy holidays"
She really better get coat before it snows here LOL. 
I really think Dexter's coat will come in nicely just a matter of time =)


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  Either way, he's perfect in his mommy's eyes! :love5:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Darcie if you can't deal with his coat we don't mind taking him off your hands hahahahahaha just grab his mum for me too!! I needher lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Darcie if you can't deal with his coat we don't mind taking him off your hands hahahahahaha just grab his mum for me too!! I needher lol


I agree lol...mum is deviously adorable!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Darcie if you can't deal with his coat we don't mind taking him off your hands hahahahahaha just grab his mum for me too!! I needher lol


LOL, well if they ever go missing, I'll know where to check!!  haha



flippedstars said:


> I agree lol...mum is deviously adorable!


I love that little girl so much! I've told Dexter's breeder that if she ever needed a home for his mommy or daddy, I would be thrilled!! I need another girl anyway..! HAHA


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Meeeeeee I want her


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I talked to a few breeder friends, and K9 puppy gold came up quite often ...its actually a milk replacer/formula for puppies I think, but they say adding 1 teaspoon daily to food per 4 lb of dog works wonders. I might give it a try.


----------

